# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  rss

## maryam1_12

من چه جوری می تونم یک rss را در وب سایتم استفاده کنم
با sqlserverکار کردم

----------


## Pouria.NET

بهتره که با  استفاده از ASP.NET یک فایل rss رو تولید کنید که اقلام اطلاعاتی سایت رو از SQL Server می خونه

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

> من چه جوری می تونم یک rss را در وب سایتم استفاده کنم
> با sqlserverکار کردم


 این اول بخون:http://www.w3schools.com/rss/default.asp
بعد از این ایده بگیر:http://www.w3schools.com/xml/xml_server.asp
حالا اگه asp کاری یه کنترل sqldatasource رو بردار و ...
پیروز باشی

----------

